# Strange Error Sound Followed By Keyboard Reset



## Kurze (Aug 26, 2014)

I honestly have been trying to figure out the best way to describe this issue for months, and can not come up with a proper search term for it, so here goes:

At completely random intervals, especially during times of high input such as playing a video game or typing, I will suddenly get several fast error sounds (similar to a sound when you push a key when you aren't supposed to) and the current window will go inactive for a split second. Any key input during that time does not register, and anything that was happening at the time must be restarted e.g. holding W to walk forward in a video game or holding the mouse buttons down to move a character. W must be released and then repressed to continue motion.

This has been plaguing me for as long as I can remember, and it's beginning to drive me insane. Is there a fix for this that I am missing?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Does this only happen while gaming? All many games or just one?

Make and model number of the keyboard?


----------



## Kurze (Aug 26, 2014)

I happens regardless of what I am doing, both while playing games, typing in Skype, using the internet, etc. It is most noticeable while gaming because of the constant input, so I catch the interval more often, but I does happen elsewhere. The issue isn't isolated to the keyboard I do not believe, although the issue may be causing it to seem like the mouse doesn't work as well.

Keyboard: Microsoft Natural Ergonomic Keyboard 4000 v1.0
Mouse: Logitech of some sort, has a 6600 on it, and is a gaming mouse

P.S.: Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See if reinstalling and update the Microsoft Keyboard software does the trick.


----------



## Kurze (Aug 26, 2014)

Reinstalling did not help. Also, for more information, I was just now sitting here with my hands completely off the keyboard and mouse, and was simply reading an article and I witnessed the browser become inactive for a moment (grayed out the top bar) and then become reactive again. This behavior is what happens when I have the issue with the input from the keyboard and mouse


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows: 

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Kurze (Aug 26, 2014)

I have done so and it has found several corrupt files it fixed. However I am being denied access when I try to pull the log. In the mean time, I will bide my time and see if anything changes


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It stated it fixed some thing so lets see how it goes.


----------



## Kurze (Aug 26, 2014)

It definitely does seem to have become much less prominent. I will keep an eye on things for a few days and see if the issue has been solved. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Keep me updated!


----------



## Kurze (Aug 26, 2014)

The problem is still persisting, though not as badly as before


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does the issue happen on a different PC with the same keyboard?


----------



## Kurze (Aug 26, 2014)

I do not have the opportunity to extensively test this to find out if it does or not. I can say the problem is for the most part fixed. I don't seem to have it come up often, and I think this evening I didn't have it happen at all


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

All you need is a second PC :wink:

It could be software related since SFC claimed to fix something.


----------



## Kurze (Aug 26, 2014)

Yea I know that's all I need, but to test it thoroughly I would need access to similar things on another PC, which I don't have  that being said, I think it's cleared up. I haven't had a problem since


----------

